# This is how look blood work results after 2 weeks on humatrope



## aristimuqoh (Mar 11, 2021)

Dosage 6 iu's /day


----------



## Trump (Mar 11, 2021)

How are your hands on that dose? I would feel like I had 80 year old arthritis in them at 6iu


----------



## aristimuqoh (Mar 11, 2021)

Trump said:


> How are your hands on that dose? I would feel like I had 80 year old arthritis in them at 6iu



He was a pro getting ready for a contest and was increasing the dosage until 12 iu's per day and when 6 weeks left he dropped it to 4 - 2 iu's.


----------

